# A little too late...I missed the March photo contest but wanted to share a pic anyway



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

This is my forever heart dog, Bentley, as a pup. I lost him at age 3 to a heart condition. 

He's about 8 weeks or so in this photo. I was taking a photography class in college at the time, and he was one of my favorite subjects. It's a little dark...but still really cute IMO.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww that would have been a great photo!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

dogs come and go and we love them, but heart dogs are with us forever.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww what an adorable picture.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

So sad you lost him at a young age. That is an adorable photo!


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone! He grew up with a camera in his face and loved to pose for photos! 

It was 5 years in Jan. since I lost him, and it's still really hard.


----------

